# MMOGA, billig muss nicht immer preiswert sein



## Gohrbi (25. März 2018)

Nach vielen gekauften Spielen bei MMOGA dachte ich, dort Software kaufen ist bestimmt nicht schlecht. Dachte ich.
Also dort das Office 2016 Professional Plus kaufen. Alles super schnell über die Bühne gegangen. Nach dem Kauf,
eine e-mail, wo der Key drauf verzeichnet war und

_"Bitte installieren Sie die Lizenz sofort nach dem Kauf. Sie müssen innerhalb von 20 Tagen installieren, der Key ist nur für 1 Installierung gültig"_
War ja logisch, nur für 1 PC, dachte ich. 

Letzte Woche den PC neu aufgesetzt und alles wieder schön gemacht. Office konnte ich nicht mehr installieren, weil ...."der Key ist ungültig"

Also Microsoft Support .... "ja der Key kann nur für eine Installation verwendet werden" Jetzt habe ich dort gefunden: 

_"Microsoft Office 2016 Professional Plus ist  für Endkunden nicht erhältlich. Dieses Programm steht nur in Rahmen von  
Volumenlizenzverträgen oder des Microsoft Home and Use Program (HUP) zur  Verfügung.
_
_Im Einzelhandel ist Microsoft Office 2016 Professional Plus nicht erhältlich."_    MMOGA ist kein Einzelhandel?

MMOGA schreibt: "Hallo,man kann in der Regel den Code nur einmal aktivieren.
Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeit,aber könnten wir einen Key nicht schicken. MfG" 

Bei der Produktbeschreibung steht davon natürlich nichts.

Also billig gekauft und nun teuer bezahlt. Brauchte ja ein neues Office.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (25. März 2018)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz! Es steht schon seit Ewigkeiten nur für eine Installation auf einem PC in der Beschreibung man muss das halt nur wörtlich nehmen!
Ist Libre Office für dich keine Option?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. März 2018)

... das "wörtlich" fällt mir immer noch schwer. Wenn du Pech hast, dann mußt du es alle 3 Monate neu kaufen. 

Mein Problem war ... da stand "Lizenz" und die ist doch wohl öfter einsetzbar. 

Ich habe nun wieder das Original gekauft und kann so oft ich will umbauen. Bei Hardware Wechsel ist ja oft ein Windows neu machen nötig.
Hatte ich bei Board und CPU Wechsel. Da sonst Win-Aktivierung nicht ging.


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2018)

Mit dem kostenlosen "Advanced Tokens Manager" sicherst du deine Windows-Aktivierungen, um Sie beliebig oft wieder herzustellen.
Funktioniert auch mit dem Office.

Es geht aber nur solange sich keine Hardware auf dem System ändert.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. März 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem kostenlosen "Advanced Tokens Manager" sicherst du deine Windows-Aktivierungen, um Sie beliebig oft wieder herzustellen.
> Funktioniert auch mit dem Office.
> 
> Es geht aber nur solange sich keine Hardware auf dem System ändert.



... das Problem, nun nicht mehr, weil Lizenz weg ist nach der Neuinstallation. Aber ich werde mal das Tool mir ansehen.
Mit dem Office, was ich nun habe, geht ja mehrmals neuinstallieren.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (25. März 2018)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das klar, dass es einen Haken gibt.
Wenn du bei ebay für 3,50€ ne Windows Lizenz kauft kann man die auch nur einmal aktivieren. Hatte ein ähnliches Gespräch mit den Microsoft Support als ich mal nachgefragt habe.

Und wieso eine Lizenz unbedingt voraussetzt, dass es wiederverwendbar ist, erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich. 

Jedenfalls würde ich jederzeit wieder so eine Windows Lizenz erwerben.  
Die Lizenzen sind halt spottbillig und haben gewisse Einschränkungen.
Weiß ja nicht, wie viel du jetzt für die Lizenz bezahlst hast, aber es dürfte ja nur ein Bruchteil vom Originalpreis sein, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2018)

Alleine, dass man die Lizenzen nur innerhalb von 20-30 Tagen aktivieren kann, oder dass die Laufzeit bei z.B. AV-Programmen schon angefangen hat, sollte einen stutzig machen. Da handelt es sich sicher um geklaute Keys.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. März 2018)

Ich hatte bisher fast immer Software gekauft, die mir ein "ewiges" Neuinstallieren ermöglicht. Hatte auch Spiele, die sich nur 6x installieren ließen,
Aber mit Support wurden die auch frei geschaltet. Da ich viel gebastelt habe, war das auch nötig. 

Das Office kostete 50.-€. Für nur 1x ganz schön teuer. 
Für Win 8.1 hatte ich damals mit Vorbestellung 50.-€ bezahlt und das läuft ja jetzt mit dem 10er immer noch.

Also muss ich wohl immer etwaqs tiefer in die Tasche greifen, weil ein Sockelwechsel wieder Probleme bringen würde.


----------



## XeT (4. April 2018)

Also ich sehe MMOGA generell als problematisch. Früher waren die Keys noch ordentlich Integriert und es hatte eine gewisse Seriosität. Mein letzter Key kam von einem Tisch abfotografiert. Das war dann für mich das Ende und MMOGA


----------

